# How do you determine charge for kids??



## mom1stcook2nd (Apr 23, 2009)

I posted about the luncheon for 50+ ladies beforebut I have another question....there will be a few children attending as well. If the group wants to keep the menu cost per person between 10-12 dollars, howmuch should Icharge for children or should I factor a few kids in the original quote and say "up to x number ofchildren are free"?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I charge.

under 10 x$ pp probably would be in the $6-7 range

They use plates/silverware, chairs, glasses, they spill, they put food on their plates and don't eat. In some cases they need more staff than adults.

If you are serving lunch (not buffet) and they are getting the same as adults, they should pay the same as adults.

Babies, 3 and under I don't charge for....they don't have their own plates.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I charge the same for kids as adults unless they are under 3 or I have a specific separate menu for them. As Shroom said - they use all the utensils and often take more food than adults, but don't eat it.
pgr555


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Children under 6 years I charge 3 for 2 in other words 2 adults @$10 each is $20 divided by 3 is $6 .70.buffet only . Sit down same price unless infant. 1/12 price in todays world is nonsense. Waiters get paid same and expense to you is the same. Dont like it? leave kids home.


----------

